# Accuair ride height sensor error



## ck916vr6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ive been on Accuair e-level for a year or so now. Out of the blue getting an error on my rear ride height sensor. Error is solid up and down arrows. Any time I hit a preset the rear with the error will hit the ground. I can manually fill it up and air it out fine. Would getting a new sensor be my best bet? Any idea would surely be appreciated thanks.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes. Something's wrong with the sensor. Pull the wheel off and take a look at it first. If they are the new sensors, you can replace just the arm if that's what's wrong. Also figure out what cause it to break.


----------



## ck916vr6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I was installing greatplates and disconnected my rear bar and forgot to undo the linkage to the sensor. Everything looks fine no broken pieces like a broken arm or anything. So you think it could be the sensor itself overextending full travel? Is there any test for this that I can do to make sure its just the sensor itself? Yes these are the new sensors.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

You can probably do some voltage checks with a voltmeter. Try swapping the sensor and see what it does.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

ck916vr6 said:


> Well I was installing greatplates and disconnected my rear bar and forgot to undo the linkage to the sensor. Everything looks fine no broken pieces like a broken arm or anything. So you think it could be the sensor itself overextending full travel? Is there any test for this that I can do to make sure its just the sensor itself? Yes these are the new sensors.


if that's the case, make sure that the sensor arm is facing the right direction. There's a possibility that because you didn't detach it, it might have flipped 180, and that's why it's not reading(depending on where it's mounted) if you look at the center of the sensor arm, you will see there is a silver circle with a flat section. make sure the flat section is facing away from where the sensor wire plugs in


----------

